# Question about ladies' fitted t-shirts: Bella vs Gildan Soft Style vs. ?



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a business customer who re-orders bling shirts pretty consistently. They used to order a classic fit (LA T) and a fitted (Bella) but they hate the Bella shirt. They thought they were too small, and they said they shrunk, they lost their color (black) and the hem ripped out of the lady's who does the ordering. Ooops. Now they are only ordering the classic fit, but I'd like to send them a sample of another fitted style. 

I was thinking about using the Gildan Soft Style. I just held one that I ordered up to a Bella though, and the Bella is actually a bit larger. But the Gildan Soft Style said it is preshrunk.

So I have a couple of questions. Does anyone use the Gildan Soft Style? Do your customers like it? Do you think it really is pre-shrunk?

Also, are there any other fitted styles that you all like that I could use instead of Bella for this customer? Not anything too small! But fitted......it's a tall order.

Thanks!


----------



## MadeByM.E.313 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi, 
My clients have ordered the Bella's fitted as well, but because of its price they want something more affordable. The Gildan Softstyle fitted for ladies I have found them to be small because the softstyle fitted ladies only come in junior fits where I get mine from. The LATs are great I think, its fine jersey material is very breathable, I believe 4-4.5 oz is perfect for ladies. When ordering Bella's I make sure I dont use the ribbed style mainly because of the thermal material I use has a limited stretchability. So, Gildan Vs Bella it depends on their budget and comfortability they desire. My thoughts, hope it helps.


"Vivo Sabroso, Porque Siempre Trabajo"


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Try district Thread Concert Tee juniors, I think you will like them,, they have become one of my top sellers.
Sandy jo


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Have you looked at Next Level or Alstyle? 

Scott


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I've used both the Bella (mostly the 1001) and the Soft Style. I think the Bella is a nicer shirt. Haven't had any customers really complain about the color fading, but shrinkage yet. Only because of the spandex. But I also make sure they're not drying these shirts on high heat. Most people are just tossing them in the dryer. Maybe make the recommendation to lay flat to dry or low tumble. That will help. 

The gildans 64000s haven't shrunk on us, but they do run a little bit smaller IMO to the Bella. But they're cheaper, but comparing the two, I'd say our customers like the Bella better. 

I've heard good things about Next Level. Or maybe In Your Face. But I've had major size inconsistency issues with them in the past, but that may have been a fluke.


----------



## StepOutOfLinePR (Mar 11, 2013)

we been ordering a lot of the bella 1001 and 1007 haven't had any complaints (knock on wood)


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

I like Hanes Nano Tee but don't know how it compares with Bella or Gildan.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I stopped using all Bella about the first year I went into business bc no one liked the sizing and the coloring would fade fast. I've stuck what next level gildan soft and Kavio 
I personally love the gildan soft Vnecks and they have held up great


----------



## demarrisgene (Apr 19, 2012)

I personally use the Gildan...the price is cheaper and I haven't had any bad reviews about the quality. I will look into the Next Level tees though.


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

I recently ordered some Enza t-shirts. They go up to a 4XL. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## JenSews2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've tried the Gildan Softstyle and that was a brief winner until I tried the Next Level boyfriend crew. The Bellas run REALLY small. The Bella missy line is better sizing, but I don't like the fabric as much as the Next Level boyfriend. Next level boyfriend tee is fitted, combed cotton and soft, washes great, and I haven't noticed fading over several dozen washes. Some of the next level's have thinner fabric and run small like the Bella, but the boyfriend runs a little bigger on sizing and is 4.2/4.3oz. I wish they had more colors in their sporty v, but they just came out with a slub V that is a nice style and is popular with my customers.

I use the LAT new longer length tees for bigger sizes. They are also in the 4-4.5oz range and wash well.


----------

